# Configurer un AirPort Extreme, ... ?



## Nitiel (17 Mai 2009)

Bonjour,

Je possède une ligne internet orange avec une livebox Sagem, j'ai récent fais l'acquisition d'une AirPort extreme pour crée un "réseaux personnel*" avec mon imrprimante, Epson Stylus Office BX600FW, qui fonctionne en réseaux ainsi que plus tard faire l'acquisition d'un disque dur réseau (NAS) qui sera mis sur ce réseau. 
Sur ce réseau, je veux aussi avoir internet, donc j'ai connecté en Ethernet ma livebox au port WAN de l'AirPort Extreme, et désactivé sur la livebox le Wifi ainsi que le DHCP.
Sur mon airport extreme via l'utilitaire air port, je l'ai configuré pour avoir un réseau sans fil ferme (masqué), et dans le parti internet je l'ai configurer comme suit : 

Connexion à Internet (voir capture d'écran 1)

connexion via : Ethernet
Configurer IPv4 : manuellement
Adresse IP : 192.168.1.2 (ma livebox est 192.168.1.1)
Masque de sous-réseau : 255.255.255.0
Adresse du routeur : 192.168.1.1
Serveur DNS : 192.168.1.1
Nom de domaine "pas rempli"
Port WAN Ethernet : automatique
Partage de connexion : distribuer une plage d'adresse IP

DHCP (voir capture d'écran)

Première adresse DHCP : 192.168.1.100
Dernière adresse DHCP : 192.168.1.200
Bail DHCP : 1 jour 
Le reste n'est pas rempli

Donc est-ce bien configurer, si je veux que AirPort Extreme soit la basse de mon réseau sans fil est quelle face office de routeur, cela me permettra d'avoir en réseaux mon imprimante, mon disque dur... qui sont relier en Ethernet a l'airport extreme. Pour ma livebox, je veux quelle guerre tous se qui dépend d'internet : modem, NAT... mais quelle ne face plus routeur. ?

Après je veux que l'airport extreme active sont pare-feux pour la défense du réseau personnel et que le live box pour la défense face a internet, est-ce possible*?

J'ai d'autres questions, un réseau sans fil fermé protégé en WPA2 personnel est-il détectable par des pirates (hacker), d'autre personne s'il veut vraiment le voir ?

Et pouvez-vous m'expliquer ce qu'est, un masque de sous réseau, l'adresse routeur, serveur DNS et le non de domaine ?

je vous remercie d'avance pour vos réponce.

Nicolas


----------



## Museforever (17 Mai 2009)

Alors, je comprend ce que tu veux faire, seulement tu n'utilises pas les bons termes. Mais rien de grave, on est là pour t'expliquer.

En fait, dans ton cas tu as activé le mode routeur sur les 2 appareils (désactiver le DHCP ne signifie pas désactiver le routage).

Le routage, c'est faire communiquer des réseaux différents (par exemple le réseau 192.168.1.0 / 255.255.255.0 est un réseau différent de 192.168.2.0 / 255.255.255.0). Si tu veux faire dialoguer des machines présentent sur chacun des sous réseaux, il te faut un routeur entre les 2. Or dans ta configuration, c'est la livebox qui se situe entre 2 sous réseaux (internet et ton réseau local). Il serait plus logique d'activer le routage sur la livebox et de désactiver celui sur l'airport.

Un routeur sert à aussi à partager une adresse publique (ton adresse IP fournie par ton FAI, visible sur whatismyip.com) avec une multitude de machines. Par exemple, chez toi tu as plusieurs ordinateurs mais une seule adresse IP publique et ils arrivent tous à aller sur internet. Pour cela, on utilise du NAT qui permet à plusieurs ordinateurs utilisant le même port distant (le port 80 pour le web par exemple) d'accéder en même temps au service (tout le monde peut consulter un site web en même temps). Le processus peut-être dans l'autre sens si tu installes un serveur chez toi, mais on ne va pas rentrer dans le détail.

Ensuite, un masque sert à séparer la partie réseau et la partie machine d'une adresse IP. Par exemple, pour l'adresse 192.168.1.1 avec un masque 255.255.255.0 (qu'on écrit aussi /24) la partie réseau est 192.168.1 et la partie machine .1 Avec un masque 255.255.0.0 (ou /16), la partie réseau est 192.168 et la partie machine est .1.1. Et avec un /8 (255.0.0.0) 192 est la partie réseau et 168.1.1 est la partie machine. Les masques peuvent-être plus compliqués mais on va se contenter des 3 plus simples.

Donc maintenant pour ta configuration : si c'est possible passe ta Livebox en mode modem (elle ne fait pas de routage) et tu laisses tout le travail à l'airport extreme. Je préfère cette solution car elle simplifie la configuration et est légèrement plus performante car tu diminues le routage (mais vu ton réseau tu ne verras rien). Ensuite, tu ne mets plus la configuration de ton airport sur manuel mais sur automatique. Enfin, tu ne mets pas partager une plage d'adresses IP mais partager une adresse IP.

Niveau sécurité avoir 2 firewalls ne protège pas plus qu'avec un seul. De toute façon, ce qui te protège c'est le routage car par défaut les ports sont fermés et empêchent justement les gens d'accéder à ton réseau (quand tu ouvres un port avec eMule tu permets aux gens de communiquer dans ton réseau mais que sur le port et l'ordinateur qui utilise eMule).

Si jamais tu ne peux pas mettre ta livebox en mode modem, alors signale le et on avisera car là j'ai un peu mal aux doigts après mon gros pavé ! (je sais que je n'ai pas répondu à toutes tes questions mais il y a déjà beaucoup à apprendre là, on verra dans le prochain post ;-) )


----------



## Nitiel (18 Mai 2009)

Ok, merci pour tes explications 

Alors, pour la livebox, il est impossible de désactiver le routeur, le NAT&#8230; pour laisser que le modem. Car même mettant l'adresse IP de l'APE en hôte DMZ, l'APE (Airport Extreme) me signale un problème, double NAT.

Je reformule ma question de départ, en espérant qu&#8217;elle est plus compréhensible.
Alors, je voudrais que mon APE soit juste, un réseau local avec l'imprimante, le futur NAS&#8230; et que la livebox soit un autre réseau, juste dédiée à internet. Mais avoir aussi la possibilité de la connecter, la livebox, à l'APE (AirPort Extreme) pour que celle-ci dans ce cas serve aussi et en plus de borne wifi. Et le truc, c'est que j'aimerai pouvoir à tout moment, en retirant le câble Ethernet sur l'APE qui me relit à la livebox, de me déconnecter d'internet, mais d'avoir toujours le réseau local opérationnel, pour imprimer&#8230;


----------



## Museforever (18 Mai 2009)

Et bien normalement avec ta configuration ça devrait marcher. Tu as testé ?

Pour le wifi, prend du WPA ou WPA2 et ne t'embête pas avec le filtrage d'adresse mac.


----------



## Nitiel (18 Mai 2009)

Ouai j'ai testé, pour l'instant elle configurer comme çà, mais j'ai ouvert ce post pour voir si cela était bien configurer ou pas pour mes besoins.

Pour le réseau Wifi, je l'ai configurer en WPA2 personnel et en fermé.
Pourquoi, je ne devrai pas utiliser le filtrage par adresse Mac*? 

Mais j'aurai d'autres questions*:

1 - Donc mon airport extreme fait office de quoi finalement, configurer comme cela ?

2 - Quelle est la différence entre les IP locaux suivants 192.168 / 172.16 / 10.0

3 - Dans la parti sans fil de l'APE," autoriser les extensions à ce réseau*", cela veut dire ?

4 - Et dans la parti "connexion à internet " de l'APE, il y a : serveur DNS, adresse routeur, Noms de domaine, pouvez-vous m'expliquer ce que c'est ?

5 - Un réseau sans fil fermé est plus sur, personne ne peut le voir même un hacker qui à la volonté ?

La finale , donc mon AirPort extreme est bien configuré*?

Bonne soirée


----------



## Museforever (19 Mai 2009)

Nitiel a dit:


> Pourquoi, je ne devrai pas utiliser le filtrage par adresse Mac*?



Tout simplement parce que si tu es connecté à ton réseau wifi cela ne sert à rien, le "hacker" va regarder ton adresse mac et changer la sienne pour la tienne. Ainsi il sera authentifié et donc le filtrage ne sert à rien. Une telle opération lui prend 2 minutes. 



Nitiel a dit:


> 1 - Donc mon airport extreme fait office de quoi finalement, configurer comme cela ?



Office de routeur + firewall



Nitiel a dit:


> 2 - Quelle est la différence entre les IP locaux suivants 192.168 / 172.16 / 10.0



Héhé ... Ce ne sont pas des adresses IP car une adresse IP est constituée de 4 octets (X.X.X.X). Mais je vois ce que tu veux dire, pour ton utilisation personnelle ça ne change rien. Mais en général ces adresses sont associées avec un masque spécifique qui fait que tu peux mettre + ou - de machines et + ou - de sous-réseaux.



Nitiel a dit:


> 3 - Dans la parti sans fil de l'APE," autoriser les extensions à ce réseau*", cela veut dire ?



Cela veut dire que tu peux connecter d'autres bornes en wifi pour augmenter la portée.



Nitiel a dit:


> 4 - Et dans la parti "connexion à internet " de l'APE, il y a : serveur DNS, adresse routeur, Noms de domaine, pouvez-vous m'expliquer ce que c'est ?



DNS : permet de traduire une adresse IP ou un nom d'hôte en adresse IP (par exemple google.fr te donnera 74.125.77.104). Ca sert à ce que ton ordinateur puisse contacter des serveurs ou d'autres machines.
Nom de domaine : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nom_de_domaine
Adresse routeur : c'est le nom que donne Apple pour la passerelle par défaut. En gros l'adresse que tu rentres correspond à l'adresse à laquelle ton routeur va envoyer tous les paquets destinés aux réseaux qu'il ne connait pas (dans ton cas il renvoi tout à la livebox).



Nitiel a dit:


> 5 - Un réseau sans fil fermé est plus sur, personne ne peut le voir même un hacker qui à la volonté ?



Je suppose qu'un réseau fermé est un réseau qui n'apparaît pas dans la liste des réseaux à proximité. Je trouve pas ça utile car le WPA est déjà sécurisé et donc pas besoin de le cacher. Il me semble en plus que tu peux trouver le nom car il y a quand même des paquets diffusés même si ton réseau est masqué.



Nitiel a dit:


> La finale , donc mon AirPort extreme est bien configuré*?



Ca m'a l'air bon !


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Mai 2009)

Si ce lien peut vous être utile...


----------



## Nitiel (20 Mai 2009)

Ok, Merci Museforever merci Moonwalker


----------

